# I'm just about ready to purchase a case



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm pretty much ready to order this Antec case. I've been looking around a little and it seems to me Antec and Lian Li make the nicest cases. 
What I like about the case I will probably be ordering...
I mainly like how tall it is, it's 21.3 inches high. This is almost four inches taller than what I have now.
I like the air flow. It comes with a couple 120mm fans. Right now my case is so cramped there is virtually no air flow. I'm using two tornado fans to force the air flow and I'm hoping I can eliminate one of these fans. They are so LOUD.
This case is built for air flow not water cooling. I like some of the TT cases but they all seem to be built for water cooling.
This case seems pretty sturdy. My current case is a piece of tin.
I love how easy Antec makes it to put your drives in with the slide out compartments.
Last I saw some reviews on how quite this case is. Right now I can hear my pc all the way upstairs. If I've been on the computer for any length of time and than go upstairs my ears ring like I just got back from a Metallica concert.

I am a rookie and that is why I'm posting this before purchasing. Have I looked over any good cases? Is there something better for around the same price?

Thanks for your replys.



BTW This is not a gaming computer so I'm not concerned about size and weight. In fact I would rather have a bigger case for more room to work.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

This is another great Antec case. You will be surprised how quiet the 120mm fans are as compared to those little screaming ones. Lots of air flow, not much noise. In my Antec Case, I have two of the 120mm variable speed (chose to go that way instead of the case or moterboard controlling the fan speed) fans, both running on the slowest speed. My spare computer has the same setup and it is also very quiet. The cases I have are the Sonata line. My spare computer has the Sonata I and my newer one has the Sonata II. They are both great cases. 

Another thing you might want to know as you look at Antec, I broke parts off both my cases, and both times It was simply my fault. Slammed a chair into the Antec II door inadvertently while the door was open, and the other time, just applied too much force in the wrong direction on the front filter of my older case. My point, Antec sent me parts quickly AT NO CHARGE, both times even though I told them it was my fault. No hastle, not big deal, just took care of it with not problem. Service is worth a lot in my opinion. That should have a part in your decision.

Last, but not least, please tell me you are going to put an Antec power supply in there, because they can't be beat for the lack of noise and durability. Just great products.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Last, but not least, please tell me you are going to put an Antec power supply in there, because they can't be beat for the lack of noise and durability. Just great products.


I've already got a Vantec Stealth PSU so I'll be using that. I'm not sure how loud it is because frankly I can't hear any thing over them stinking tornados. They push a ton of air but at the price of dB's. I have a this TT heatsink. So I use one tornado for my processor The other I use to push air out the back. That is the one I will be replacing.
Right now the only other hardware I'm getting is a hard drive so hopefully my current PSU isn't too loud. 
I'm glad you like your case and Antecs support so much. It just helps to make my decision easier.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have NEVER heard anyone speak ill of an Antec Case / and they look good too !!

top that off with excellent cosutomer support and how can you beat em ?????


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

*ThermalTake case*

I just bought a ThermalTake Kandalf BWS9000 and it is awesome!:sayyes: 

I don't know anything about Antec, so by no means am I dissin on them, but the TT case I bought has so much air flow and it also can be set up for liquid cooling! It has a very large grill on top (approx. 60% opening I think), the front drive bays are all removable from top to bottom (15 I think total) and they are all black steel mesh with black "filter" style mesh behind them so essentially the whole front of the case is open. It comes with 2 80mm and 2 120mm fans (1 of which is led). It has stamped 'accessory' holes on the bottom and a clear side. Relocatable HDD rack that sits up by the psu, and there is a fixed HDD rack in front at the bottom.

This case is magnificent!:heartlove It's expensive, but awesome! I bought for about $180.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

gamerman0203 said:


> I just bought a ThermalTake Kandalf BWS9000 and it is awesome!:sayyes:



I actually looked at that case while shopping around. In fact I considered that one because it is nice and tall which is what I wanted. It was a little more than what I wanted to spend. Nice case though and not made out of plastic. That's a bonus. 

I ended up ordering the Antec Performance 180. I think I made a good decision. It'll be here Monday. 
:3angry2: I should have waited two days to order. It would have saved me $8.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

*update*

I've had my case for about a week now. But it remains empty except for the three 120mm fans and cartriges.:sayno: This case is pretty awesome, I can't wait to use it.
I just ordered my new HD so hopefully next weekend I can put everything together.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ superflysmith
Hey thanks for the update. That is a great case, for quiet computing, it may be the best. Depending on what CPU and motherboard you have or have chosen, you _might_ be able to run the CPU with that heatsink without a fan, as the P180 was designed for that possibility with the right components. The P180 has two 120mm fans at the top corner and will draw air through that heatsink. 

For a indepth review of the P180...they helped design it.


----------

